# Hindi/Urdu: To agree



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

'razii honaa' and 'sehmat honaa' seem possible but what I can't get is why 'hona' and not 'karna'?

How would one say 'As soon as we agreed on it, I will tell you.' ? 

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

raazi راضی and متفق muttafiq are both adjectives = so honaa would be used; "main raat ko BBQ karne par raazi/muttafiq hooN" (sorry, really bad example)


> "اس بات پر سب متفق ہیں کہ ابتدائی انسان آج کے انسان سے قطعاً مختلف تھا"


is baat par sab muttafiq hain keh ibtidaa'ii insaan aaj ke insaan se qata'-an mukhtalif thaa

ittifaaq اتفاق is a noun, so to make it a verb = karna would be added



> 'As soon as we agreed on it, I will tell you.'


First, (not sure) but the English sentence should be changed to either: "As soon as we agree on it, I will tell you." OR "As soon as we have agreed on it, I will tell you".

You could probably say this a number of ways: 
_jaise hi hum ne us par ittifaaq kar liya, main tumhein bata dooN gaa/gii
jooN hi hum us par muttafiq hue, main tumhein ittilaa' de dooN gaa/gi
jab hi hum us par raazi hue, main tumhein khabar de dooN gaa/gii _


----------



## BP.

Have a look at this thread.

Already Alfaaz has provided the word we both agree is the one you need - _muttafiq hoonaa_ - be unified on.




Alfaaz said:


> raazi راضی _..._


That would rather mean to be happy or content.


----------



## greatbear

Assuming your sentence to be in the present tense:

"Jaise hii hum is (baat) pe raazi/saihmat hote haiN, maiN tumheN bataa dooNgii/main tumheN khabar kar dooNgii/main tumheN soochna dooNgii (or "de dooNgii", depending on situation)/maiN tumheN soochit karooNgii/maiN tumheN soochnaa karooNgii"


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Assuming your sentence to be in the present tense:
> 
> "Jaise hii hum is (baat) pe raazi/saihmat hote haiN, maiN tumheN bataa dooNgii/main tumheN khabar kar dooNgii/main tumheN soochna dooNgii (or "de dooNgii", depending on situation)/maiN tumheN soochit karooNgii/maiN tumheN soochnaa karooNgii"



I would suggest that the sense is "future" and not present. Your sentence could be correct in the right context but if one takes a superficial look at it, "hote haiN" seems to give a habitual meaning as opposed to one circumstance. If you disagree, we could open a new thread. Alfaaz's sentences are correct, even though they appear to use a past tense.


----------



## Alfaaz

> That would rather mean to be happy or content.


I thought it could also mean to agree to do something as in: "jab Alif ne Sheen ko 100,000 ka mu'aahidah dikhaaya, to woh faur-an kaam karne ke liye raazi/amaadah ho ga'ii"
Also a dictionary seems to give a similar meaning (#1)...


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> I would suggest that the sense is "future" and not present. Your sentence could be correct in the right context but if one takes a superficial look at it, "hote haiN" seems to give a habitual meaning as opposed to one circumstance. If you disagree, we could open a new thread. Alfaaz's sentences are correct, even though they appear to use a past tense.



The sense is indeed future; I meant the present tense as in "As soon as we agree on it", where we use the present tense of the verb "to agree". And similarly in Hindi: for habitual actions, the later part would be different. I would then say,
"Jaise hii hum is baat pe raazii hote haiN, maiN tumheN bataati hooN/main tumheN bataa diyaa karooNgii" (existing habitual/future habitual)

As for the other possible sentence "As soon as we have agreed on it, I will tell you", I would translate it thus:
"Jaise hii hum is par raazii ho chuke hoNge, main tumheN ittilaah kar dooNgii"
To me at least, Alfaaz's Urdu sentences do seem wrong grammatically.

I don't see anything indicating habitualness in my sentence example in post 4: you are welcome to open a new thread if needed (though I don't see why we can't discuss it here itself, since this thread is about the particular structure).


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> The sense is indeed future; I meant the present tense as in "As soon as we agree on it", where we use the present tense of the verb "to agree". And similarly in Hindi: for habitual actions, the later part would be different. I would then say,
> "Jaise hii hum is baat pe raazii hote haiN, maiN tumheN bataati hooN/main tumheN bataa diyaa karooNgii" (existing habitual/future habitual)
> 
> As for the other possible sentence "As soon as we have agreed on it, I will tell you", I would translate it thus:
> "Jaise hii hum is par raazii ho chuke hoNge, main tumheN ittilaah kar dooNgii"
> To me at least, Alfaaz's Urdu sentences do seem wrong grammatically.
> 
> I don't see anything indicating habitualness in my sentence example in post 4: you are welcome to open a new thread if needed (though I don't see why we can't discuss it here itself, since this thread is about the particular structure).



The point is that we don't  have to calque English syntax here; member Alfaaz's sentences are correct as far as the syntax is concerned (and idiomatic, too).

BTW, notification is _ittilaa3_, not _ittilaah_ in Urdu.


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> The point is that we don't  have to calque English syntax here; member Alfaaz's sentences are correct as far as the syntax is concerned (and idiomatic, too).
> 
> BTW, notification is _ittilaa3_, not _ittilaah_ in Urdu.



I am not calquing; Alfaaz's sentences sound simply wrong to me. I mentioned the English sentences so that we are sure about we know what we are translating, because lafz's original sentence was grammatically incorrect in English (as Alfaaz has already pointed out).

I wasn't trying to write Urdu as well; the word is spoken often as "ittilaah" in Hindi.


----------



## BP.

Alfaaz said:


> I thought it could also mean to agree to do something as in: "jab Alif ne Sheen ko 100,000 ka mu'aahidah dikhaaya, to woh faur-an kaam karne ke liye raazi/amaadah ho ga'ii"
> Also a dictionary seems to give a similar meaning (#1)...


I do understand the word has come to be used in this manner. I just don't use it such anymore, since I believe _riDhaa _is a key concept in human life that and has to be understood after the dust has beel vacuumed off.

Remember 'raDhii allaah 3anhu wa raDhuuhum'. 'agree' would never fit in, and shouldn't be limited to secondary meanings.


----------



## Alfaaz

> I do understand the word has come to be used in this manner. I just don't use it such anymore, since I believe _riDhaa _is a key concept in human life that and has to be understood after the dust has beel vacuumed off.
> Remember 'raDhii allaah 3anhu wa raDhuuhum'. 'agree' would never fit in, and shouldn't be limited to secondary meanings.


Thanks for replying! I agree; from that perspective, it probably wouldn't fit...


----------



## Qureshpor

I have no doubt in what BP SaaHib is saying about the word "raazii" but I do think that he might be a tad too "hyper accurate"!

Perhaps "razaamand" might be a better choice but "raazii" on its own can refer to an agreement too.

do dil hoN jo chaahne pah raazii
yih jaan ke kyaa kare gaa qaazii

Pandit Daya Shankar Kaul "Naseem" Lakhnavii

Please note that we owe many a proverb/idiom to Pandit Daya Shankar Kaul Naseem Lakhnavii, as this particular shi3r shows. Also I have used "pah" and not "pih" because the former is the Lakhnavii way, I am told.


----------



## BP.

QURESHPOR said:


> I have no doubt in what BP SaaHib is saying about the word "raazii" but I do think that he might be a tad too "hyper accurate"!...


So does this xaaksaar, and attempted to mention so.


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> 'razii honaa' and 'sehmat honaa' seem possible but what I can't get is why 'hona' and not 'karna'?
> 
> How would one say 'As soon as we are agreed on it, I will tell you.' ?
> 
> Thanks!


raaDhii honaa / riDhaamand honaa = to agree/ accept = qaa'il honaa 
raaDhii karnaa / riDhaamand karnaa = to make someone agree = qaa'il karnaa 

_As soon as we agree / are agreed on it, I will tell you.
jaise hii ham is par raaDhii / riDhaamand / qaa'il / muttafiq hoNge , meiN tumheN bataa duuNgaa._



BelligerentPacifist said:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaaz*
> I thought it could also mean to agree to do  something as in: "jab Alif ne Sheen ko 100,000 ka mu'aahidah dikhaaya,  to woh faur-an kaam karne ke liye raazi/amaadah ho ga'ii"
> Also a dictionary seems to give a similar meaning (#1)...
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand the word has come to be used in this manner. I just don't use it such anymore, since I believe _riDhaa _is a key concept in human life that and has to be understood after the dust has beel vacuumed off.
> 
> Remember '_*raDhii allaah 3anhu wa raDhuuhum*_'. 'agree' would never fit in, and shouldn't be limited to secondary meanings.
Click to expand...

 janaab BP SaaHib, raaDhii is, as you know, from Arabic where it is raaDhin or ar-raaDhii (- al-raaDhii). In Urdu as we have no al- the Arabic raaDhin -> raaDhii but the meaning is essentially the same in both languages: raaDhin (Ar) = raaDhii (Pers-Urdu) = _satisfied, content, agreeing, consenting, willing, ready_ etc.

This is how it can be used in the sentence Alfaaz Sb mentions. 

As to your example above, there the meaning of _satisfied / content_ would come in. We have other related examples too where the meaning if satisfacton / satisfying / satisfied and even agreeing etc. would apply:

In the Quran, we have in سُوۡرَةُ الفَجر _surat-ul-l-fajr_ (89) : verse 28 


يَـٰٓأَيَّتُہَا ٱلنَّفۡسُ ٱلۡمُطۡمَٮِٕنَّةُ (﻿٢٧﻿
ٱرۡجِعِىٓ إِلَىٰ رَبِّكِ *رَاضِيَةً۬ مَّرۡضِيَّةً۬* (﻿٢٨﻿

 (27 O thou peaceful soul! 
28) Return unto thy Lord, *well-pleasing and well-pleased*......

[Translation by Abdul Daryabadi]

… and we also have this usage:

"انّا للّه و انّا اليه راجعون ، *رضاً* بقضاءه و تسليماً لاءمره"
(الحسين بن علي في الكربلاء )

_"We are from God and to God we shall return! *Pleased / Agreeing* with His judgement (and) accepting His command. "_

_(al-Husain ibn 3ali at Karbala)_

In the absence of the definite article its *رضاً*  /  رضىً  _riDhan_. If the definite article is there then it'll be الرضا / الرضىٰ ar-riDhaa (al-r-Dhaa). In Urdu we obviously go for the non-defined رضا riDhaa form (because we have no definite article) -> _*riDhaa*_ -> _*riDhaa-mandii*_  = willingness, acceptance, _*riDhaa juu'ii *_/ _*jo'ii*_ = bidding to fulfil someone’s wish etc.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Alfaaz said:


> raazi راضی and متفق muttafiq are both adjectives = so honaa would be used; "main raat ko BBQ karne par raazi/muttafiq hooN" (sorry, really bad example)
> 
> is baat par sab muttafiq hain keh ibtidaa'ii insaan aaj ke insaan se qata'-an mukhtalif thaa
> 
> ittifaaq اتفاق is a noun, so to make it a verb = karna would be added
> 
> 
> First, (not sure) but the English sentence should be changed to either: "As soon as we agree on it, I will tell you." OR "As soon as we have agreed on it, I will tell you".
> 
> You could probably say this a number of ways:
> _jaise hi hum ne us par ittifaaq kar liya, main tumhein bata dooN gaa/gii
> jooN hi hum us par muttafiq hue, main tumhein ittilaa' de dooN gaa/gi
> jab hi hum us par raazi hue, main tumhein khabar de dooN gaa/gii _



My apologies for the confusion... Let us take on the second option.
Btw, what is the meaning of 'joon hii...'? Is it similar to 'jaise hii...'?

Thanks!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

QURESHPOR said:


> Alfaaz's sentences are correct, even though they appear to use a past tense.



I would be inclined to agree with this because it does have an implicit meaning of pointing to the future. 

But can there be a '_jab hi hum us par raazi hue haiN, main tumhein khabar de dooN gaa/gii' because we say 'hum aaye' for 'We came' and 'hum aaye haiN' for 'We have come.' So wouldn't 'We have agreed.' be 'hum raazii hue haiN'?  

Thanks!_


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> My apologies for the confusion... Let us take on the second option.
> Btw, what is the meaning of 'joon hii...'? Is it similar to 'jaise hii...'?
> 
> Thanks!



"jooN" is also "jyoN": maybe now it rings a bell for you? Here it means "jaise".

For both the options, my sentences would be
"Jaise hii hum is pe raazii ho jaayeNge, maiN tumheN soochit karooNgii" (As soon as we agree on it, I will tell you)

"Jaise hii hum is pe raazii ho chuke hoNge, main ... karooNgii" (As soon as we will have agreed on it, I will tell you)

In a sentence like "_jaise hi hum ne us par ittifaaq kar liya, main tumhein bata dooN gaa/gii_", the first part is anchored in the past, something that has already taken place: there is no scope for imagining a future.
"_jaise hi hum ne us par ittifaaq kar liya, vaise hii tamashaa khaRaa ho gayaa"_ would be a right sentence for me, rather ("As soon as we agreed upon it, we had a row on our hands").


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> I wasn't trying to write Urdu as well; the word is spoken often as *"ittilaah" in Hindi*.



I made my remark not to correct your Urdu but in order to point it out to anybody who wishes to learn Urdu. Thanks anyway for the information about Hindi!


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> As for the other possible sentence "As soon as we have agreed on it, I will tell you", I would translate it thus:
> "Jaise hii hum is par raazii ho chuke hoNge, main tumheN ittilaah kar dooNgii"
> To me at least, Alfaaz's Urdu sentences do seem wrong grammatically.



gb, to me your sentence translates as..

"As soon as we will have agreed on this, I shall inform you"

You can see that this structure does not sound right. All in my humble opinion of course.

Alfaaz's Urdu sentences are perfectly correct and they all equate to the English "As soon as we agree".

_jaise hi hum ne us par ittifaaq kar liya, main tumhein bata dooN gaa/gii
jooN hi hum us par muttafiq hue, main tumhein ittilaa' de dooN gaa/gi
jab hi hum us par raazi hue, main tumhein khabar de dooN gaa/gii

_


----------



## marrish

Apart from the choices discussed upto here, let me tell you that we use 'razaa-mand/rizaa-mand' very frequently in the meaning of ''I agree to do something'': 

_maiN yih kaam karne ke liye razaamand huuN میں یہ کام کرنے کے لیے رضامند ہوں 
_
Here _muttafiq متفق_ cannot be substituted.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> Apart from the choices discussed upto here, let me tell you that we use 'razaa-mand/rizaa-mand' very frequently in the meaning of ''I agree to do something'':
> 
> _maiN yih kaam karne ke liye razaamand huuN میں یہ کام کرنے کے لیے رضامند ہوں
> _
> Here _muttafiq متفق_ cannot be substituted.



Can I say *'*_*maiN yih kaam karne ke liye razii huuN'*?
_
Just for extra info, is 'razaa-mand/rizaa-mand' used a lot in Hindi? Never heard it myself though...


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

lafz_puchnevala said:


> I would be inclined to agree with this because it does have an implicit meaning of pointing to the future.
> 
> But can there be a '_jab hi hum us par raazi hue haiN, main tumhein khabar de dooN gaa/gii' because we say 'hum aaye' for 'We came' and 'hum aaye haiN' for 'We have come.' So wouldn't 'We have agreed.' be 'hum raazii hue haiN'?
> 
> Thanks!_



Does such a construction even exist?

Thanks!


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Can I say *'*_*maiN yih kaam karne ke liye razii huuN'*?
> _
> Just for extra info, is 'razaa-mand/rizaa-mand' used a lot in Hindi? Never heard it myself though...



Yes, you can of course say that (in Hindi at least, "yeh", not "yih").

"razaamand" is used in Hindi, though not a lot. But it's certainly used, and will be understood by most Hindi speakers even if all don't use it.


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> Apart from the choices discussed upto here,  let me tell you that we use 'razaa-mand/rizaa-mand' very frequently in  the meaning of ''I agree to do something'':
> 
> _maiN yih kaam karne ke liye razaamand huuN میں یہ کام کرنے کے لیے رضامند ہوں
> _
> Here _muttafiq متفق_ cannot be substituted.


 Actually, *riDhaamand / rizaamand* was mentioned earlier, besides *raaDhii / raazi *and the rest:



Faylasoof said:


> raaDhii honaa / riDhaamand honaa = to agree/ accept = qaa'il honaa
> _*raaDhii karnaa*_ / _*riDhaamand karnaa *_= to make someone agree = qaa'il karnaa
> 
> _As soon as we agree / are agreed on it, I will tell you.
> *jaise hii ham is par raaDhii / riDhaamand / qaa'il / muttafiq hoNge , meiN tumheN bataa duuNgaa.*_
> 
> janaab BP SaaHib, raaDhii is, as you know, from Arabic where it is raaDhin or ar-raaDhii (- al-raaDhii). In Urdu as we have no al- the Arabic raaDhin -> raaDhii but the meaning is essentially the same in both languages: raaDhin (Ar) = raaDhii (Pers-Urdu) = _satisfied, content, agreeing, consenting, willing, ready_ etc.
> 
> This is how it can be used in the sentence Alfaaz Sb mentions.
> 
> As to your example above, there the meaning of _satisfied / content_ would come in. We have other related examples too where the meaning if satisfacton / satisfying / satisfied and even agreeing etc. would apply:
> 
> In the Quran, we have in سُوۡرَةُ الفَجر _surat-ul-l-fajr_ (89) : verse 28
> 
> 
> يَـٰٓأَيَّتُہَا ٱلنَّفۡسُ ٱلۡمُطۡمَٮِٕنَّةُ (﻿٢٧﻿
> ٱرۡجِعِىٓ إِلَىٰ رَبِّكِ *رَاضِيَةً۬ مَّرۡضِيَّةً۬* (﻿٢٨﻿
> 
> (27 O thou peaceful soul!
> 28) Return unto thy Lord, *well-pleasing and well-pleased*......
> 
> [Translation by Abdul Daryabadi]
> 
> … and we also have this usage:
> 
> "انّا للّه و انّا اليه راجعون ، *رضاً* بقضاءه و تسليماً لاءمره"
> (الحسين بن علي في الكربلاء )
> 
> _"We are from God and to God we shall return! *Pleased / Agreeing* with His judgement (and) accepting His command. "_
> 
> _(al-Husain ibn 3ali at Karbala)_
> 
> In the absence of the definite article its *رضاً*  /  رضىً  _riDhan_. If the definite article is there then it'll be الرضا / الرضىٰ ar-riDhaa (al-r-Dhaa). In Urdu we obviously go for the non-defined رضا riDhaa form (because we have no definite article) -> _*riDhaa*_ -> _*riDhaa-mandii*_  = willingness, acceptance, _*riDhaa juu'ii *_/ _*jo'ii*_ = bidding to fulfil someone’s wish etc.


 ...  and we say it like this _, i.e. *riDhaamand = rizaamand*_ because we go back to the original pronunciation which here was kept in Urdu.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

So, it looks like 'rizaamand/razaamand hona' is equivalent to 'razii hona'.


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> So, it looks like 'rizaamand/razaamand hona' is equivalent to 'razii hona'.



Not always, in Hindi at least. "Razaamand" at times brings in the extra flavour of complicity, which "raazi" does not. But these are subtle nuances - you will learn them as you read and hear more and more of the language.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Faylasoof said:


> raaDhii honaa / riDhaamand honaa = to agree/ accept = qaa'il honaa
> raaDhii karnaa / riDhaamand karnaa = to make someone agree = qaa'il karnaa



Is 'razii hona' exactly synonymous to 'qaail hona'? I would think 'qaail hona' would be more like 'to follow' rather than 'to agree'.


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Is 'razii hona' exactly synonymous to 'qaail hona'? I would think 'qaail hona' would be more like 'to follow' rather than 'to agree'.



"qaayal honaa" has a completely different meaning in Hindi, and has nothing to do with "to agree". An example sentence:
"Jab se us jyotish ki baat sach paRii, [tab se] maiN us kaa kaayal ho gayaa"
which roughly translates to "Since the time that that astrologer's prediction came true, I have become his fan/his follower//I believe in him."


----------



## Alfaaz

> Is 'razii hona' exactly synonymous to 'qaail hona'? I would think 'qaail hona' would be more like 'to follow' rather than 'to agree'.


Not sure, but it probably depends on how you think of it....


> "qaayal honaa" has a completely different meaning in Hindi, and has nothing to do with "to agree". An example sentence:
> "Jab se us jyotish ki baat sach paRii, [tab se] maiN us kaa kaayal ho gayaa"
> which roughly translates to "Since the time that that astrologer's prediction came true, I have become his fan/his follower//I believe in him."



You could probably translate (think of) the sentence as: When the astrologer's prediction came/(proved) true, (since then) I have agreed with/accpeted him (and his predictions). 
Before you were probably thinking that the astrologer is just a quack, but after his prediction came true, you started to accept/agree with his predictions....?

So, us ne aapko apne i'lm aur saHiiH pesh-go'ii se qaa'il kar liya (haar maan jane wala, iqraar karne wala, qubuul karne wala, apni khata yaa ghalati tasleem karne wala bana diya)... 

Let's see what other's say/explain.


----------



## nineth

QURESHPOR said:


> gb, to me your sentence translates as..
> 
> Alfaaz's Urdu sentences are perfectly correct and they all equate to the English "As soon as we agree".
> 
> _jaise hi hum ne us par ittifaaq kar liya, main tumhein bata dooN gaa/gii_


This is just not correct Hindi. I guess it's due to a literal translation of "As soon as we have agreed on it, I will tell you", but it's not used that way in Hindi. Instead,

As soon as we agree on this -> jaise hii hum is par raazii ho jayeNge 
As soon as we have agreed on this -> jaise hii hum is par raazii ho jayeNgey / jaise hii hum is par raazii ho gaye hoNgey / jaise hii hum is par raazi ho chukey hoNgey  (all three are fine)

If you want to use future perfect (will have agreed), an appropriate use and translation is

We will have agreed by the time you reach -> Tumhaarey pahuNchney tak hum raazi ho chukey hoNgey / Tumhaarey pahuNchney tak hum raazi ho gayay hoNgey


----------



## greatbear

nineth said:


> As soon as we agree on this -> jaise hii hum is par raazii ho jayeNge
> As soon as we have agreed on this -> jaise hii hum is par raazii ho jayeNgey / jaise hii hum is par raazii ho gaye hoNgey / jaise hii hum is par raazi ho chukey hoNgey  (all three are fine)
> 
> If you want to use future perfect (will have agreed), an appropriate use and translation is
> 
> We will have agreed by the time you reach -> Tumhaarey pahuNchney tak hum raazi ho chukey hoNgey / Tumhaarey pahuNchney tak hum raazi ho gayay hoNgey



I agree with all your sentences; one more for "As soon as we agree on this" will be the very simple "Jaise hii hum is par raazii hoNge".


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

nineth said:


> This is just not correct Hindi. I guess it's due to a literal translation of "As soon as we have agreed on it, I will tell you", but it's not used that way in Hindi. Instead,
> 
> As soon as we agree on this -> jaise hii hum is par raazii ho jayeNge
> As soon as we have agreed on this -> jaise hii hum is par raazii ho jayeNgey / jaise hii hum is par raazii ho gaye hoNgey / jaise hii hum is par raazi ho chukey hoNgey  (all three are fine)
> 
> If you want to use future perfect (will have agreed), an appropriate use and translation is
> 
> We will have agreed by the time you reach -> Tumhaarey pahuNchney tak hum raazi ho chukey hoNgey / Tumhaarey pahuNchney tak hum raazi ho gayay hoNgey



Is it correct to say 'Tumhaarey pahuNchney tak hum raazi hue hoNgey'?

Thanks!


----------



## nineth

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Is it correct to say 'Tumhaarey pahuNchney tak hum raazi hue hoNgey'?



Yes. In this context, ho gayay and hue are functionally equivalent.


----------



## JaiHind

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> 'razii honaa' and 'sehmat honaa' seem possible but what I can't get is why 'hona' and not 'karna'?
> 
> How would one say 'As soon as we agreed on it, I will tell you.' ?
> 
> Thanks!



'As soon as we agreed on it, I will tell you.' would be: "Jaise hi hum log is par sahmat honge, mai tumhe bataa dunga/dungi."

"Raazii hona" is correct and would mean "to agree". Like in, Mai raazii/sahmat ho gaya. 

"Raazi karna" would mean "to make someone agree." Like in, Maine Ramesh ko raazii/sahmat kar liya.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

JaiHind said:


> Maine Ramesh ko raazii/sahmat kar liya.



'kar liyaa' can be replaced with 'kiyaa' here?

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

JaiHind said:


> 'As soon as we agreed on it, I will tell you.' would be: "Jaise hi hum log is par sahmat honge, mai tumhe bataa dunga/dungi."
> 
> "Raazii hona" is correct and would mean "to agree". Like in, Mai raazii/sahmat ho gaya.
> 
> "Raazi karna" would mean "to make someone agree." Like in, Maine Ramesh ko raazii/sahmat kar liya.



Do some native speakers of Hindi miss out the nasal in their speech for "maiN","maiN ne", "tumheN" etc or are these all just typos?


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

QURESHPOR said:


> Do some native speakers of Hindi miss out the nasal in their speech for "maiN","maiN ne", "tumheN" etc or are these all just typos?



Those should have been nasalised.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Do some native speakers of Hindi miss out the nasal in their speech for "maiN","maiN ne", "tumheN" etc or are these all just typos?


I'd rather transfer this discussion to *this thread* which I have started recently. It is a very interesting subject about which I wish to have more clarity.


----------



## marrish

Normally what we would say is _...*par* muttafiq honaa_, but there are thousands of examples on the net that use  _...*se* muttafiq honaa_, like in this link : میں قواعد و شرائط سے متفق ہوں _maiN qavaa3id-o-sharaa'it se muttafiq huuN_. Would this usage be deemed correct or is it another instance of _aGlaatu-l-3aam_?


----------



## Qureshpor

Platts give "par muttafiq honaa" whilst my Kitaabistaan's 20th Century Urdu-English dictionary gives "se muttafiq honaa". So, it seems both are correct.


----------



## marrish

^ Thank you for this clarification!


----------

